# Hornet's Send Em To The Pine Distance Shoot -- Week 2



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks like the clock/buzzer is gonna be ready to go in a few minutes. So everyone get your last couple "unofficial" practice arrows in. I don't want to hear any crying about not being warm...loose yet or having a bad mark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok. Who brought the cookies? I'm hungry...


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I brought the beer... Can we crack that open?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Hmmm..beer and arrows...I thought we were shooting 3 spots? Why do I see 4?...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Screw the cookies....It is beer:30 :cheers:

Shooters to the line.....for the 1st practice end.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Last practice end....

You know what I just realized?!?!?! After looking in all the nooks an crannies of the range....scanning the parking lot....heck even sending Brad out to look and make sure they didn't miss a turn.

It seems the Carolina Crew is missing in action...AGAIN. What a bunch of skeeered :zip:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Screw the cookies....It is beer:30 :cheers:
> 
> Shooters to the line.....for the 1st practice end.


I was talking about the cookies on da pine. i ended up there first last time...cookies help the splinters hurt less, especially if they are dunked in beer...


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Last practice end....
> 
> You know what I just realized?!?!?! After looking in all the nooks an crannies of the range....scanning the parking lot....heck even sending Brad out to look and make sure they didn't miss a turn.
> 
> It seems the Carolina Crew is missing in action...AGAIN. What a bunch of skeeered :zip:


They have been MIA for a year. You just weren't around :shhh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well here we go folks...time to hang the targets to get this sit down started 

Just to let everyone know....I am switching things up a bit this week.....no more peeking into the "crystal ball" :mg:

Have fun....and shoot em up 

BUUZZZZZZ


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Last practice end....
> 
> It seems the Carolina Crew is missing in action...AGAIN. What a bunch of skeeered :zip:


The sad thing is, I think they get together every Thursday night to shoot. :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> The sad thing is, I think they get together every Thursday night to shoot. :mg:


They do.......pathetic I tell ya.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Wish I knew who these people were... Lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #1*

FoggDogg – 32
Marcus – 32 
bowhunter_va – 31 
USNarcher – 32 
Kstigall – 31 
DarrinM – 33 
hdracer – 32 
Hornet – 32 
Brad HT – 32 
pennysdad – 32 
blondstar – 32 
X Hunter – 33 
hardcoreBT – 33 
Matrix – 32 
ccwilder3 – 33 
erdman41 – 33 
Praeger – 28 
treeman65 – 31 

Well after ONE end....Praeger my man....your the 1st one to need the tweezers :doh: I think next week you need to get a better hole started in your target during the practice ends. Or either crack a group tightener sooner :wink:

But bowhunter_va...Kstigall and treeman...you need to head back to the line for a little head to head battle.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #1 shoot off*

bowhunter_va – 31 32 

Kstigall – 31 31 

treeman65 – 31 32 

and it looks like the Leprechaun has come up short.....next week maybe if we tape a cheetah to your back you will get off to a faster start.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Okay... This end is all me. Another beer will help things along. Enjoy your cookies on the pine, fellas...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #2*

FoggDogg – 32 30 
Marcus – 32 31 
bowhunter_va – 31 32 
USNarcher – 32 31 
DarrinM – 33 32 
hdracer – 32 31 
Hornet – 32 32 
Brad HT – 32 32 
pennysdad – 32 33 
blondstar – 32 33 
X Hunter – 33 33 
hardcoreBT – 33 32 
Matrix – 32 32 
ccwilder3 – 33 32 
erdman41 – 33 31 
treeman65 – 31 32


I don't know about a Fogg taking over the range....but it sure is getting foggy on the PINE.

We have another shoot off though....Marcus, USNarcher, hdracer and erdman41 head back to the line. What the heck is an erdman anyway? :noidea:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Rutt roh...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #2 Shootoff*

Marcus – 32 31 31 

USNarcher – 32 31 33 

hdracer – 32 31 31 

erdman41 – 33 31 33 


Looks like USN and erdman weren't playing around.....they are safe.

But Marcus and hdracer are still playing around with each other on the line. Round 2 of this shootoff starts....

BUUUZZZZZZ


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #2 Shootoff #2*

Marcus – 32 31 31 33 

hdracer – 32 31 31 30 

Well...finally...you might race in HD but your shot in the red reminds me of technicolor :doh:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Hmmm...don't need no cookies or splinters yet.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

dammit...(slowly walks to the pine)...gimme a cookie and a beer...and some tweezers...


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Erdman is a very german last name

Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

hdracer said:


> dammit...(slowly walks to the pine)...gimme a cookie and a beer...and some tweezers...


It's okay... Think of it this way... You've got more time to work on that fantastic buzz you've got started. Plus the cookies are good. Lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #3*

Marcus – 32 31 31 
bowhunter_va – 31 32 31 
USNarcher – 32 31 33 
DarrinM – 33 32 30 
Hornet – 32 32 31 
Brad HT – 32 32 32 
pennysdad – 32 33 33 
blondstar – 32 33 30 
X Hunter – 33 33 33 
hardcoreBT – 33 32 32 
Matrix – 32 32 33 
ccwilder3 – 33 32 33 
erdman41 – 33 31 33 
treeman65 – 31 32 31 


WOW...what a turn of events....Seems we this shoot has turned into an off shoot of Lord of the Rings....we have Gnome and a Leprechaun on the pine now.... and a cute blonde to keep them all company. 

a couple weeks ago....someone told me in a txt message that they weren't shooting them in the red anymore....WRONG.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Brad HT said:


> It's okay... Think of it this way... You've got more time to work on that fantastic buzz you've got started. Plus the cookies are good. Lol


LOL...:darkbeer:...buurrp...sorry...


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Save the beer for me.... I might be coming soon. Though I'm thinking of slipping hornet a Benjamin to extend my run... Lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #4*

Marcus – 32 31 31 33 
bowhunter_va – 31 32 31 31 
USNarcher – 32 31 33 32 
Hornet – 32 32 31 32 
Brad HT – 32 32 32 32 
pennysdad – 32 33 33 33 
X Hunter – 33 33 33 33 
hardcoreBT – 33 32 32 33 
Matrix – 32 32 33 33
ccwilder3 – 33 32 33 32 
erdman41 – 33 31 33 33 
treeman65 – 31 32 31 31 


This is getting weird....didn't you two hit the PINE together last week? :mg: Since you like talking that walk together...hold hands and stroll or skip on over there. Heck you guys can even pull each others splinters :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Brad HT said:


> Save the beer for me.... I might be coming soon. Though I'm thinking of slipping hornet a Benjamin to extend my run... Lol


ccasion1:

look I got a present


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Well isn't that adorable...


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

erdman41 said:


> Erdman is a very german last name
> 
> Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk 2


from http://www.ancientfaces.com/surname/erdman-family-history/16829

The meaning of Erdman come may come from a profession, such as the name "Dean" which may have been adopted by members of the clergy. A lot of these craft-based surnames may be a profession in a different language. This is why it is good to know the nationality of a name, and the languages used by it's family members. Many modern names like Erdman originate from religious texts such as the Quran, the Bible, the Bhagavadgītā, and so forth. In many cases these family names relate to a religious phrase such as "Grace of God".


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

WOW...what a turn of events....Seems we this shoot has turned into an off shoot of Lord of the Rings....we have Gnome and a Leprechaun on the pine now.... and a cute blonde to keep them all company. 

a couple weeks ago....someone told me in a txt message that they weren't shooting them in the red anymore....WRONG



I WANT A LINE JUDGE!!!!


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow... Did it just get educational and serious in here?
I need another beer...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #5*

Marcus – 32 31 31 33 33 
USNarcher – 32 31 33 32 32
Hornet – 32 32 31 32 33 
Brad HT – 32 32 32 32 33 
pennysdad – 32 33 33 33 33 
X Hunter – 33 33 33 33 32 
hardcoreBT – 33 32 32 33 33 
Matrix – 32 32 33 33 32 
ccwilder3 – 33 32 33 32 32 
erdman41 – 33 31 33 33 32 

Well this is gonna be interesting....a 5 way shootoff :mg:

USNarcher....Matrix....ccwilder....erdman...and the mighty X Hunter are all heading back to the line. Can they all gang up on X Hunter and send him packing? :noidea: but I guess we shall see shortly


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Didn't know giving the "teacher an apple" was part of this get together...


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Marcus – 32 31 31 33
> bowhunter_va – 31 32 31 31
> treeman65 – 31 32 31 31
> 
> ...


early night I guess. Hope to meet some of you guys at Lancaster next week. Good luck.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> I WANT A LINE JUDGE!!!!


No PRO calls here.....I call em like they lay. The judge didn't need to look at those things. :chortle: the arse cheeks on your arrow was leaning over just to stop being in the next scoring area on that one shot :doh:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Wish I could have made it to Lancaster... Next year I hope.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Brad HT said:


> Wow... Did it just get educational and serious in here?
> I need another beer...


Not really I read the link and it really doesn't tell you anything. Could have replaced Erdman with Smith and read the same way. 

Any Windsor or just a beer shoot cause if I remember correctly I have some pine coming here real soon.

Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #5 shootoff*

USNarcher – 32 31 33 32 32 32 

X Hunter – 33 33 33 33 32 33 

Matrix – 32 32 33 33 32 33 

ccwilder3 – 33 32 33 32 32 32 

erdman41 – 33 31 33 33 32 31 

Well I guess erdman knew that shot was gonna send him home...so he skipped the PINE and went to the truck. 

but X Hunter is safe..as is the Matrix. But USN and cc are headed for round 2....


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

erdman41 said:


> Not really I read the link and it really doesn't tell you anything. Could have replaced Erdman with Smith and read the same way.
> 
> Any Windsor or just a beer shoot cause *if I remember correctly I have some pine coming here real soon.*
> 
> Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk 2


Better hurry...the cookies are going fast and someone is drinking all the beer...:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #5 Shootoff round 2*

USNarcher – 32 31 33 32 32 32 33 

ccwilder3 – 33 32 33 32 32 32 32 


Sorry CC that's it for you....just like when the Yankees go to the pen...CC heads to the PINE.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I feel bad news coming for me soon.... Ugh


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Brad HT said:


> I feel bad news coming for me soon.... Ugh


Splinters only hurt for a minute...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #6*

Marcus – 32 31 31 33 33 32 
USNarcher – 32 31 33 32 32 32 
Hornet – 32 32 31 32 33 31 
Brad HT – 32 32 32 32 33 31 
pennysdad – 32 33 33 33 33 31 
X Hunter – 33 33 33 33 32 33 
hardcoreBT – 33 32 32 33 33 32 
Matrix – 32 32 33 33 32 33


Oh look....I get to shootoff against BradHT and pennysdad....two of us are done after this one.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

hdracer said:


> Better hurry...the cookies are going fast and someone is drinking all the beer...:darkbeer:


I just remember a couple of ends I felt like Micheal J Fox with an itchy B Hole.

Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Ooohhhh.... This will be good!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #6 Shootoff*

Hornet – 32 32 31 32 33 31 33 

Brad HT – 32 32 32 32 33 31 33 

pennysdad – 32 33 33 33 33 31 33 

daaaaaammmmmnnnnn....this is how you bring it. Get on back up here boys. :mg:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Yup... That's how we do it here in Chi-Town.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey racer, you save hornet some beer?


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

anybody else smellin' R A I D ! ! ! !


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #6 shootoff round 2*

Hornet – 32 32 31 32 33 31 33 31 

Brad HT – 32 32 32 32 33 31 33 32 

pennysdad – 32 33 33 33 33 31 33 33 

Son of a....How do you shoot 2 tweeners? Oh wait...darn skinny 2314s :doh: 

that's ok...I get to drink a beer with my buddy BradHT will we try and get these splinters out :darkbeer:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Dam.... Lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Brad HT said:


> Yup... That's how we do it here in Chi-Town.


and Jay said that's how he does it in WV. :chortle: now take your butt over to splinter central.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Come on Hornet, have a seat, a cookie and a beer...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #7*

Marcus – 32 31 31 33 33 32 31 
USNarcher – 32 31 33 32 32 32 33 
pennysdad – 32 33 33 33 33 31 33 
X Hunter – 33 33 33 33 32 33 32 
hardcoreBT – 33 32 32 33 33 32 32 
Matrix – 32 32 33 33 32 33 32 

Marcus....sorry buddy. We won't make you sent on the bench upside down...even though your an Aussie. 

X Hunter...hardcoreBT...and the Matrix are back for another round. I don't think X Hunter has ever been in 2 shootoffs before the finals...fatherhood must be catching up to him sooner then we though. :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

hdracer said:


> Come on Hornet, have a seat, a cookie and a beer...


The cookies I like aren't served on the pine :wink: I will wait till I get home for that :wink:


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Marcus – 32 31 31 33 33 32 31
> I don't think X Hunter has ever been in 2 shootoffs before the finals...fatherhood must be catching up to him sooner then we though. :mg:


He told me it was because he trimmed his beard and it threw him off balance.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #7 shootoff*

X Hunter – 33 33 33 33 32 33 32 33 
hardcoreBT – 33 32 32 33 33 32 32 32 
Matrix – 32 32 33 33 32 33 32 31 

Looks like the Pine is stronger then Mr. Anderson....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #8*

USNarcher – 32 31 33 32 32 32 33 33 
pennysdad – 32 33 33 33 33 31 33 33 
X Hunter – 33 33 33 33 32 33 32 33 
hardcoreBT – 33 32 32 33 33 32 32 32 

and since there are only 3 ends left....we are in the home stretch. So that means only ONE will make that journey to the pine.....

and it looks like it's gonna be hardcoreBT....maybe if you get the Mods to change your name to hardcoreHoyt your bow will stop teasing you. :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> He told me it was because he trimmed his beard and it threw him off balance.



He told me it was because he hurt his back....I think it's just the Vegas nerves kicking in early :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #9*

USNarcher – 32 31 33 32 32 32 33 33 33 
pennysdad – 32 33 33 33 33 31 33 33 33 
X Hunter – 33 33 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 

and these guys are laying it down.....triple Xs and I ain't talkin about porn or GT arrows either. :icon_1_lol: 

back to the line they go....can USN break up a repeat of the finals we had last week :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #9 Shootoff*

USNarcher – 32 31 33 32 32 32 33 33 33 32
pennysdad – 32 33 33 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 
X Hunter – 33 33 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 33

Nope....sail on over to the PINE my friend.....

we have a rematch....can pennysdad knock of the Va legend?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, I'm full of cookies and beer...urp...off to bed...

oops, maybe I better wait a minute


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #10*

pennysdad – 32 33 33 33 33 31 33 33 33 33 
X Hunter – 33 33 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 33

I guess these two like shooting against each other.....:happy1:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Shootoff Finals*

Since my last post was post #65 in this thread :mg:

6+5=11....so since there is no 11th end...11-10=1 so that's where we are starting


pennysdad – 32 
X Hunter – 33 


and we have a Winner Winner Chicken dinner.....

X Hunter...has thrown down the hammer and won TWO weeks in a row. :mg: Awesome shooting AGAIN pennysdad. But unfortunately 2nd place still gets you a butt full of splinters. :doh:


Someone give X Hunter his bottle of Shine :clap:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats X Hunter... 2 in a row...:thumbs_up...


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Marcus – 32 31 31 33 33 32 31
> USNarcher – 32 31 33 32 32 32 33
> pennysdad – 32 33 33 33 33 31 33
> X Hunter – 33 33 33 33 32 33 32
> ...


Damn! Better drown more Fosters for next week then. :\


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for running it again, Hornet...

BTW, what the hell was your name in my dreams for last night? Running a golf tournament no less??? Still the heck out of my dreams!!!!!! That's scary...:mg:


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> He told me it was because he hurt his back....I think it's just the Vegas nerves kicking in early :mg:


Must be that, I'm too young to have a beard.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Marcus said:


> Must be that, I'm too young to have a beard.


Too young for a beard? That must be an Aussie thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

hdracer said:


> Thanks for running it again, Hornet...
> 
> BTW, what the hell was your name in my dreams for last night? Running a golf tournament no less??? Still the heck out of my dreams!!!!!! That's scary...:mg:


It's part of my mind control. I'm in your head....

He is done folks....:chortle: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Sorry I missed out on most of the ends last night......... Once I hit the pine and started eating the 'crunchy' cookies Blondbomb supplied all I felt like doing was grinning rather than harassing.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So what did everyone think, did you like this format better? I think it is a lot better with nobody knowing till the ends are shot....makes it just like a real shoot :moviecorn


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Love it... not that I have anything to compare it to.. but it makes it an event... 

just gotta get those carolina boys involved.

B~


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Brad HT said:


> Love it... not that I have anything to compare it to.. but it makes it an event...
> 
> just gotta get those carolina boys involved.
> 
> B~


Sure you do...I ran last week the way I have always done it.....

this week I did it this way. Which do you like better? :wink: 

I prefer the one I did this week.....thought of trying it this way about 45 mins before I started. Aren't you all glad I try and keep everyone entertained. :icon_1_lol:


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sure you do...I ran last week the way I have always done it.....
> 
> this week I did it this way. Which do you like better? :wink:
> 
> I prefer the one I did this week.....thought of trying it this way about 45 mins before I started. Aren't you all glad I try and keep everyone entertained. :icon_1_lol:


Week 2


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sure you do...I ran last week the way I have always done it.....
> 
> this week I did it this way. Which do you like better? :wink:
> 
> I prefer the one I did this week.....thought of trying it this way about 45 mins before I started. Aren't you all glad I try and keep everyone entertained. :icon_1_lol:


this way was great thanks
so whats with the carowhiners


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> this way was great thanks
> so whats with the carowhiners


Nothing.....they are just skeeeered......:fear:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nothing.....they are just skeeeered......:fear:


Hey, don't be mean! If you had the archery skills of the CaroWhiners you would not trot them out in public either. Once they realized EVERYONE wasn't getting a gold star they disappeared.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sure you do...I ran last week the way I have always done it.....
> 
> this week I did it this way. Which do you like better? :wink:
> 
> I prefer the one I did this week.....thought of trying it this way about 45 mins before I started. Aren't you all glad I try and keep everyone entertained. :icon_1_lol:


Sorry.. I missed last week... I assumed that last week was run the same way. thought you were talking about previous seasons.... duh... lol

I liked this week... makes it an event... i will try to be here every week just for this... 

B~


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> Hey, don't be mean! If you had the archery skills of the CaroWhiners you would not trot them out in public either. Once they realized EVERYONE wasn't getting a gold star they disappeared.


:chortle: 


Insert I got a 10 for I got mail....and you have what their league night is like

http://youtu.be/SwzIvFBeTMA


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> So what did everyone think, did you like this format better? I think it is a lot better with nobody knowing till the ends are shot....makes it just like a real shoot :moviecorn


Yes, not knowing what the next round is going to be is better than seeing all of them at once. 

And being in my head is one of the most dangerous places on the planet...thought I should warn you...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Hey, don't be mean! If you had the archery skills of the CaroWhiners you would not trot them out in public either. Once they realized EVERYONE wasn't getting a gold star they disappeared.


 Looks like they are following in the foot steps of the hasben leader obt.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> Looks like they are following in the foot steps of the hasben leader obt.


No not at all......OBT passed his reign over to yours truly. He doesn't shoot because of injuries and "family".

The the ones we speak of....they all shoot....they are just afraid of another beat down.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> No PRO calls here.....I call em like they lay. The judge didn't need to look at those things. :chortle: the arse cheeks on your arrow was leaning over just to stop being in the next scoring area on that one shot :doh:


Congrats xhunter! 

For the record I was not looking for a pro call.... Im a am and wanted the easy am call dammit!!!!! . See you all at lancaster next week. Please turn the heat up and get the greens running at least 10!!!!!


----------

